# Barbolight U-15 - Modder Wanted



## Minimad (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi There,

I have a Barbolight U-15 (the 4 luxeon III version) that I would like to have 'upgraded' to a higher output say 900lm from the current 360lm, like the later U-15's had.

Like to keep the same beam angle 5 degree's if possible, guessing a single relector based on screen shots I've seen of the later U-15's, maybe even keep the 4 LED's configuration with more powerful one's, I know the KLC8 was used in a later version before the single led version.

Been reading and reading and to be honest I don't feel confident enough to attempt myself, know exactly what I need or more importantly have the tools to do it.

Any assitance would be welcomed.

Cheers

Neil


----------

